# 3.25% 30yr fixed mortgage no points



## SCRancher (Jan 11, 2011)

3.25% 30yr fixed mortgage no points

I locked it in - think I should have floated?


----------



## Otter (Jan 15, 2008)

LOL, quit braggin!

Congrats on a great deal.


----------



## SCRancher (Jan 11, 2011)

Bah you outed me - yes I'm quite pleased - the Loan agent said it is her first 3.25% that she's locked in - ever.....


----------



## carellama (Nov 12, 2007)

SCRancher said:


> 3.25% 30yr fixed mortgage no points
> 
> I locked it in - think I should have floated?


OKay spill the beans. What financial institution is offering this?


----------



## SCRancher (Jan 11, 2011)

I was told it was Wells Fargo via a very small local bank - I have used the loan officer two other times so she knows me pretty well.

I have a really great credit score, am putting 20% down, and don't have any other bills that "count" other than a single car payment so I'm a pretty good risk.


----------



## SCRancher (Jan 11, 2011)

If your interested in finding out a little bit more about my hopeful new home please look at this thread in SEP.

http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/sp...dness/459027-real-estate-long-background.html


----------



## TJN66 (Aug 29, 2004)

Nice rate!


----------



## oregon woodsmok (Dec 19, 2010)

Floated? You are making a joke, right?

Congratulations.


----------



## chewie (Jun 9, 2008)

wow, and its gorgeous!!


----------

